# Orange peels and other myths



## Cory92 (Nov 21, 2008)

Last weekend during my first burn my Father-in-law stopped by, and I showed him what I'd been up to with the fireplace, woodpile and chimney repairs.  He told me to throw orange peels on the fire to get rid of any creosote in the chimney.  ????What????? He said his Dad always did it.  He also said his Mom always left the room anytime he was messing with the stove. Hmmmm?

Has anyone ever heard of this? If so does it work. I'm pretty skeptical at this point. While we're at it what are other myths about wood burning that you've been told and proved true or debunked. Are there things that you refused to believe until you tried it yourself?

Thanks


----------



## bluefrier (Nov 21, 2008)

Pine gunking up chimneys is probably the biggest myth of all time.  Throw those orange peels in the garbage not in the fire.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Put the orange peels around, on or under the stove for the aroma for sure - but creosote??


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 21, 2008)

bluefrier said:
			
		

> Throw those orange peels in the garbage not in the fire.


No, not the garbage, the compost bin.


----------



## karri0n (Nov 21, 2008)

Put the orange peels in the COMPOST not the garbage or the fire. The orange zest, however, COULD be shaved off and put into a liquid solution to help clean the creosote off, on your next sweep or stove cleaning, since orange oil is good at breaking through resiny/gunky things. However, the temps are so high that any useful properties the orange oil could have are combusted if you put them in the stove. I can see how the myth may have originated with a smidgen of fact, but I don't believe it.

edit: LLI beat me to it!


----------



## Cory92 (Nov 21, 2008)

So far it's what I thought.  Peels are going in the compost. Any other good myths?


----------



## thechimneysweep (Nov 21, 2008)

This is the first time I've heard of orange peelings, but over the years, I've heard "folk wisdom" recommending several improbable things which, thrown in the fire, are guaranteed to clean the chimney, or at least have some desired affect on creosote buildup:

Flashlight batteries

Potato peelings

Aluminum cans

Galvanized nails

Rock Salt


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 21, 2008)

thechimneysweep said:
			
		

> Rock Salt


On a new brick chimney, salt was tossed onto a very hot fire to glaze the flue liner.


----------



## SaratogaJJ (Nov 21, 2008)

thechimneysweep said:
			
		

> This is the first time I've heard of orange peelings, but over the years, I've heard "folk wisdom" recommending several improbable things which, thrown in the fire, are guaranteed to clean the chimney, or at least have some desired affect on creosote buildup:
> 
> Potato peelings



My Dad thinks that this one is true, and with Thanksgiving coming, he'll be in his glory with all the potato peels - he'll put like a pound of them in the woodstove.  I'm guessing that those peels must be what, maybe 50% moisture by weight?  Not sure how that jibes with cleaning out creosote, a primary cause of which is excess moisture in the first place...


----------



## hotcookcpl (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't put those orange peels in the fire and don't put them in the compost either, eat them.  Make them into candied orange peel first, then eat them  They are a fantastic sweet snack.


----------



## bbc557ci (Nov 21, 2008)

My Parrots love oranges.  And the love to "throw" the peels on the rug  8-/   I pick the peels of the rug and toss them out in the back yard.  Then the deer munch on them..... then I suppose they are officially "composted", so to speak  ;-P


----------



## woodconvert (Nov 21, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> thechimneysweep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard of using rock salt to clean creosote...never tried it but i've heard of it. Isn't TSP a salt?


----------



## billb3 (Nov 21, 2008)

Seems to me we used to squeeze and throw the orange and lemon peels into the flames to make  unique colored flames.
Other things, too. Kids goofing around.


----------



## phishheadmi (Nov 21, 2008)

Billb3...

Totally, we used to do the same thing...dry out the orange peels and throw them in the fire for the blue flame effect.  We also used to get these pinecones that were dipped in a was and (I think) copper sulfide mixture to create colored flames...good fun!


----------



## spot (Nov 21, 2008)

A fire that roars up the chimney = an omen of an argument or a storm.

Sparks clinging to the back of the chimney are a sign of important news in the offing.

A sudden fall of soot presages bad weather or a disaster of some kind. 

Coal (a symbol of fire) is lucky and small pieces were often carried in the pocket. Its use in the tradition of 'first footing' on New Year's Eve is well known.

To keep a real horseshoe in the bottom of your fire place (where the ashes end up) guards the entire fire place from negative energies.

All ashes should be cleaned out and buried on the property.

Olive branches hung on the chimney keep it secure and serve to deflect lighting strikes.

Looking at the fire while lighting it is considered bad luck.

If you wish for something, you must poke the fire for 13 minutes with the poker while visualizing your wish.

A fire must have 13 sticks to burn properly.

Nettles thrown into a fire conquers fear.

Vervain thrown into a fire dispels the pangs of unrequited love.

It's very lucky to meet a chimney sweep by chance. Make a wish when sighting one, and the wish will come true. 

It is bad luck to light three cigarettes with the same match. 

If a candle flame suddenly turns blue, there's a ghost nearby.

Wart cure: touch each wart with chalk before inscribing a cross for each on the back of the fireplace. As the crosses became obscured by soot, the warts vanish.


----------



## Cory92 (Nov 22, 2008)

No those are some good ones. Maybe hard to prove but worth the read.


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 22, 2008)

HotCookCpl said:
			
		

> Don't put those orange peels in the fire and don't put them in the compost either, eat them.  Make them into candied orange peel first, then eat them  They are a fantastic sweet snack.



Recipe?


----------



## n3pro (Nov 22, 2008)

I put some of the orange peels inside the steamer, smells orangey clean and don't need Billy Maze to tell me that!


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 23, 2008)

I've heard the one about trowing your dead batteries in your fire to fight creosote. Don't know if there is any merit ... but I've heard of it.


----------



## gibson (Nov 23, 2008)

I have heard yarns about those who would throw a live ferret in the stove to ward off creosote....


----------



## jpl1nh (Nov 23, 2008)

I threw a cat in my stove and it took care of all of my creosote problems!  ;-)


----------



## Cazimere (Nov 23, 2008)

CANDIED ORANGE AND LEMON PEELS

INGREDIENTS 

    * 6 lemon peels, cut into 1/4 inch strips
    * 4 orange peels, cut into 1/4 inch strips
    * 2 cups white sugar
    * 1 cup water
    * 1/3 cup white sugar for decoration



DIRECTIONS

   1. Place lemon and orange peel in large saucepan and cover with water. Bring to a boil over high heat. Boil for 20 minutes, drain and set aside.
   2. In medium saucepan, combine 2 cups sugar and 1 cup water. Bring to a boil and cook until mixture reaches thread stage, 230 degrees F (108 degrees C) on candy thermometer, or small amount dropped in cold water forms a soft thread. Stir in peel, reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Drain.
   3. Roll peel pieces, a few at a time, in remaining sugar. Let dry on wire rack several hours. Store in airtight container.


----------



## Cory92 (Nov 24, 2008)

Caz said:
			
		

> CANDIED ORANGE AND LEMON PEELS
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> ...



MMMMMMM. My thread finally pays off. Thanks


----------

